# 1969 Ford 1 ton dump truck(local)



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks in great shape, guy wants $1,500.00 for it. Says it runs good (there's up to date plates on the thing- so I'm thinking it must be roadworthy- sure looks good. The thing looks real nice- no rust on the cab as I can tell anyway- the wells are not rusted like my '90 F-150 was. 

I showed it to my DH and he was impressed....hmmm. Maybe he'll call. We could use a small dump truck around here, and the age of it means it'd be pretty easy to work on/EMP safe. 

-scrt crk


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's my '73 1/2 ton...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=29558&l=4d70f995aa&id=1666638789
A dream to work on...so simple, yet so dang tuff; 300 inline 6, 3 on the tree.
Check the frame! Many I've seen have either rotted or are bent badly. If it's stickers are current, most likely a good deal and a good find. Love a pic, if you get it.
Matt


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Roadking said:


> Here's my '73 1/2 ton...
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=29558&l=4d70f995aa&id=1666638789
> A dream to work on...so simple, yet so dang tuff; 300 inline 6, 3 on the tree.
> Check the frame! Many I've seen have either rotted or are bent badly. If it's stickers are current, most likely a good deal and a good find. Love a pic, if you get it.
> Matt


Here...there's little use in me thinking we could afford it right now, so why not share with someone who enjoys and appreciates a tough ol truck.

http://athensohio.craigslist.org/cto/2098927976.html Hope that opens!

-scrt crk


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

From the pics, looks good...dually, no visable rust, and a can of Kit car wax would make her shine. Probably be able to get it for $1000, if you haggle and do some tire kickin', but even at $1500, a decent find. Do the hydraulics work?...that would be the kicker in the deal...if they don't, offer $500 and go from there.
BTW, too far for me to venture; mine is on loan to my dad (70+) about an hour and a holf south.
Either way, low-ball, and see where they stand...Christmas time, might not need it / want it in the yard/corral anymore and would rather have some greenbacks...? Never hurts, worst you get is "nope". Hope she finds her way to your place.
Matt


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks like a gem  I bought a dump truck myself for 500 bucks although it needs a lot more work. And now the engine started knocking too :grump: Probably have to fix it this spring. Mine is definitely old enough to be EMP proof


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

On my 1969 and 1967 Ford 1/2 ton pickups, I had to go thru the front end and replace the king pins, ball joints, tie rods, and of course the front and rear brakes, wheel cylinders, and steel brake lines from the master cylinder back.

If the body is straight, and the suspension is somewhat tight, check out the drive train. The engine might have low compression with some leaky piston rings/ leaky intake-exhaust valves on the top end, may need a timing chain and gears, or it may need an exhaust system. At over 40 years old, things do wear out and break on a vehicle, no matter how many rapairs have been made!

But once those items are repaired, then those 1960's era Ford trucks seem to run forever.. I have had my two Ford F-100 trucks for over 20 years now, and they keep on ticking with over 200,000 miles on each one of them.

I looked at the craigslist ad.. The 352 with a 4 speed (granny gear) on the floor manual transmission is what is in my 1967 F-100. My 1969 has a 360 with an automatic transmission.

Not a bad looking truck, for what they are asking. But I would wanna look under the hood, and see how much salt damage has been done to it from it being in Ohio.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh my, I have serious envy there. I've always loved the styling on those and would consider it a joy to own.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Keep in mind that to haul its rated load you won't be able to run down to tire mart and put a set of $60 tires on. FWIW, a 12V hydraulic pump is around $300 if the PTO hoist pump has issues.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

A dump trailer is cheaper to license, has no motor to keep running. They are fairly pricey these days but seem to hold their value.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I really would love to have this truck, for the ease of working on it, and what opportunities it offers around a couple small farms. We need to haul some small loads of gravel and fire wood. This muscle truck would be a nice workhorse option for farm jobs. My '90 f150 4x4 has low power and I wouldn't want to overload it. One of my sons is just finishing up his 2 yr auto mechanics course/degree and the '69 would be a great vehicle for him to work on here at the house.

BUT... pipe dream. Even $1000.00/1,500.00 is out of reach right now. I seriously considered saying to DH...I don't feel like buying compulsory Christmas gifts this year for all the extended family that won't really appreciate them anyway...*(I'm having super heartburn buying gifts this year- want to make BOBs for everyone-like they'd appreciate that.) I thought "Let's take that money and get this truck...it's a durable good choice that can help all of us around the family farms as we start to form a "compound" to help each other out..." 

I think I am WAAY ahead ( or "out there") of everyone else in this type thinking... DH is kinda there...and getting there pretty quick.

-<sigh> *(Hmmm what could I sell or trade??) Sorry for the whine.
--scrt crk


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

PhilJ - You are a man after my on heart. I love those old trucks!! Everytime I spot one I yell "Farm truck." 
We have a one ton and a smaller truck. I would love to have a dump truck.....It's on the prep list. Especially, one like yours!


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> Keep in mind that to haul its rated load you won't be able to run down to tire mart and put a set of $60 tires on. FWIW, a 12V hydraulic pump is around $300 if the PTO hoist pump has issues.


Heh, that is what free tires are for  Even for my dump truck I haven't spent a dime on tires although the mounting of them is a different story. I just keep my eyes open and search through the local tire piles in town. When ever I see some decent tires I grab them. Even if I don't need them now I'll need them in the future. I've gotten some pretty heavy duty tires that way although usually they are half tread or less.



Texasdirtdigger said:


> PhilJ - You are a man after my on heart. I love those old trucks!! Everytime I spot one I yell "Farm truck."
> We have a one ton and a smaller truck. I would love to have a dump truck.....It's on the prep list. Especially, one like yours!


Thanks and good luck with your old truck search.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

palani said:


> A dump trailer is cheaper to license, has no motor to keep running. They are fairly pricey these days but seem to hold their value.


Good idia then buy that truck to pull it with :shrug: I got one like that but no dump been over used a lot only ran it for ten years .

When i came home with it wife ask what ditch i drug it out of told her i didn't i got it out of a pasture :lookout:


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Dang if i was in the market for a good deal, i sure would seriously look at that truck.... the 353 had 208 HP stock, and in that old 1ton i wager would still get around 10-12 MPG maybe more depending upon the tranny...... I know 2 tons that vintage or a little older that got better [around 14mpg] but they had 2 speed rear ends.

If considering a rig like that, one needs to think outside the box for uses, and it is not hard to pull off the dump box and toss on a flat bed for hauling hay and other things not suited for a dumpbox, though the wheel base will mean a shorter bed.

It is just to far away to go look at for me!...... 

William
Idaho


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...................Those old engines really need too have hardened valve seats installed , IF an person plans on keeping them ! UNleaded gas is hard enough on old engines but I suspect ethanol will be worse than unleaded fuel . , fordy


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If it were a wee bit closer!
It gets old having to unload a trailerload of sand, gravel, or rock by hand... be so sweet just to flip a lever and let the hydraulics unload it all at once.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Be wary what it would cost to license compared to how much you would actually use it. Unless of course your state has cheap fees to license as a farm truck.

Couple years ago I was at consignment auction and an old 50s 2ton was selling. It barely ran and had no brakes. Tires very old and marginal. Must have been an effort to trailer it to the auction site as they sure couldnt have driven it. Anyway they did have it running day of sale and the hydraulics worked and lift cylinder amazingly didnt leak and worked well. Had all steel flat bed. I still think it could have been cut up, couple trailer axles put under it and made into a cheap dump trailer. Went for $200. I sat on my hands as it would probably cost me $500 to hire it transported home. Then not sure it would have run good enough to even power itself up my steep driveway. 

Those light hydraulic two axle dump trailers are nice but WOW, the prices they want for them!!! There was one of those there at same auction that they said they had to get $5000 out of.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Be wary what it would cost to license compared to how much you would actually use it. Unless of course your state has cheap fees to license as a farm truck.


I could license my dump truck as farm for 45 bucks for two years. If I get it running good enough that is what I am going to do. Another thing is old dump trucks tend to be a bit lighter than their newer counterparts so one can save a little on the licensing.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Whaaaah...I'm sitting on my hands too. No can do...it's probably gone anyway. Not too many "stay at home mom's" asking for a '69 dump truck for Christmas LOL... I'm moving my wishes over to "new milk stand, new goat climbing structure, finish goat pasture fencing...and maybe a new sciatic nerve.
-scrt crk


----------

